# disquisiamo



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non so tutto di tutto.   affatto.   ma qualcosa so.  ad esempio so che se tu mi riduci il concetto di militanza destra-sinistra a spranghe e pensieri vuoti ne deduco che di questo argomento non ne sai.
> 
> così come è evidente da quello che hai scritto che non sai quanti punti di dialogo aperto ci possano essere tra persone di orientamenti politici apparentemente opposti.
> 
> ...



Ma non è vero niente. Il fascismo, oltre ad essere culturalmente inconsistente, non condivide nulla con il suo opposto. Il ventennio è stato il periodo della classe media e del capitalismo malcelato, dove rilevi il contatto? La critica socialista fa riferimento ad un sistema filosofico, politico ed economico organico e complesso, la critica fascista cos'è se non la traduzione storica dell'ipocrisia borghese? Se poi ci caliamo nel 2015, il panorama dell'estrema destra italiana è ancora più desolante. Credo sia questo il punto. Che si sia infatuata di un uomo lontano? Accade quando si idealizza qualcuno. E non capita raramente, nell'era di internet.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Non è così, perché non esistono militanti di sinistra disponibili ad alleanze anche su obiettivi limitati con l'estrema destra. E so di cosa parlo.
Comunque odio discutere di politica qui.
La ragazza dimostra molta fantasia amorosa,


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma non è vero niente. Il fascismo, oltre ad essere culturalmente inconsistente, non condivide nulla con il suo opposto. Il ventennio è stato il periodo della classe media e del capitalismo malcelato, dove rilevi il contatto? La critica socialista fa riferimento ad un sistema filosofico, politico ed economico organico e complesso, la critica fascista cos'è se non la traduzione storica dell'ipocrisia borghese? Se poi ci caliamo nel 2015, il panorama dell'estrema destra italiana è ancora più desolante. Credo sia questo il punto. Che si sia infatuata di un uomo lontano? Accade quando si idealizza qualcuno. E non capita raramente, nell'era di internet.


guarda che le attuali destra e sinistra estreme hanno alcuni punti in comune, tipo la casa e il lavoro per tutti, le politiche "contro" le banche, alcune nazionalizzazioni etc.
poi non so se questa persona sia solo un nostalgico del ventennio, per carità può anche darsi


----------



## Nobody (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascia perdere le valutazioni politiche,chè palesemente non hai idea di cosa lei stia dicendo.
> 
> *un "fascista" ed una ragazza di sinistra in pars destruens sulla critica alla società capitalista hanno molto più in comune di quanto possa avere lei con me, che sono un paleo.
> *
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Nobody (20 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è così, *perché non esistono militanti di sinistra disponibili ad alleanze anche su obiettivi limitati con l'estrema destra.* E so di cosa parlo.
> Comunque odio discutere di politica qui.
> La ragazza dimostra molta fantasia amorosa,


eppure avresti ricordare i nazimaoisti e tutte le confluenze del '68 con le facoltà occupate assieme... prima della marcia di Almirante che coi militanti del MSI le sgombrarono a botte, picchiando indistintamente fascisti e comunisti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eppure avresti ricordare i nazimaoisti e tutte le confluenze del '68 con le facoltà occupate assieme... prima della marcia di Almirante che coi militanti del MSI le sgombrarono a botte, picchiando indistintamente fascisti e comunisti.


Io sto parlando del presente. Dopo quei fatti ci sono anche stati contatti tra gruppi terroristi.

Attualmente, nella realtà che conosco, non accadrebbe.
Il fatto che questi contatti vengano ricercati da destra, non mi risulta che trovi riscontri a sinistra. Possono anche esistere frange antagoniste che ne abbiano.
Io ho collegato la ragazza in un altro ambito più organizzato.


----------



## Nobody (20 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sto parlando del presente. Dopo quei fatti ci sono anche stati contatti tra gruppi terroristi.
> 
> *Attualmente, nella realtà che conosco, non accadrebbe.*
> Il fatto che questi contatti vengano ricercati da destra, non mi risulta che trovi riscontri a sinistra. Possono anche esistere frange antagoniste che ne abbiano.
> Io ho collegato la ragazza in un altro ambito più organizzato.


su questo hai ragione... il motivo è che sia gli uni che gli altri mediamente capiscono ben poco di ciò che professano. Oggi dirsi marxista o fascista si lega quasi sempre a ricadute spicciole, marce della pace, opposizione ai migranti, canne, busti del duce, belle ciao, saluti romani, etc...


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eppure avresti ricordare i nazimaoisti e tutte le confluenze del '68 con le facoltà occupate assieme... prima della marcia di Almirante che coi militanti del MSI le sgombrarono a botte, picchiando indistintamente fascisti e comunisti.



L'eccezione che conferma la regola, appunto. Esperimenti al limite dell'assurdo si sono sempre fatti. 

Free: Per questo il panorama è desolante, si è persa l'identitá.


----------



## Nobody (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> L'eccezione che conferma la regola, appunto.* Esperimenti al limite dell'assurdo* si sono sempre fatti.
> 
> Free: Per questo il panorama è desolante, si è persa l'identitá.


All'epoca, furono grossomodo le stesse parole di Almirante dopo aver picchiato indistintamente gli uni e gli altri


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma non è vero niente. Il fascismo, oltre ad essere culturalmente inconsistente, non condivide nulla con il suo opposto. Il ventennio è stato il periodo della classe media e del capitalismo malcelato, dove rilevi il contatto? La critica socialista fa riferimento ad un sistema filosofico, politico ed economico organico e complesso, la critica fascista cos'è se non la traduzione storica dell'ipocrisia borghese? Se poi ci caliamo nel 2015, il panorama dell'estrema destra italiana è ancora più desolante. Credo sia questo il punto. Che si sia infatuata di un uomo lontano? Accade quando si idealizza qualcuno. E non capita raramente, nell'era di internet.


a parte che questo è il post più fascista finora letto qui sopra, perchè negare consistenza al pensiero altrui è atto tipicamente fascista.

il resto denota un'ignoranza del periodo francamente desolante.   e quindi non mi dilungo oltre.   ricordo solo che Benito Mussolini parte proprio dal socialismo per costruire la mistica e la prassi fascista,ma è evidente che sto parlando al muro.


se invece vogliamo tornare IT, è vero che la nostra nuova amica corre il rischio di idealizzare quest'uomo.

Ma ci sta anche.   voglio dire, in un'epoca in cui una donna di 28 anni mediamente attraente per rimanere sul generico deve avere a che fare quotidianamente con gente che fa la manomorta sul tram o sulla metro, con quaquaraqua che sono abituati a dare un prezzo a tutto, specialmente al corpo di una donna, che lei sia rimasta colpita da un uomo che le fa un discorso del tipo:

"io ti voglio vivere alla luce del sole, senza inganni,infingimenti,senza far torto a terze persone e senza terzi incomodi e fino ad allora non ti tocco" 

beh io lo trovo comprensibile che si senta allettata.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2015)

Mi gira la testa. La profondità di questi ultimi post mi da le vertigini. PORCA PUTTANA.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a parte che questo è il post più fascista finora letto qui sopra, perchè negare consistenza al pensiero altrui è atto tipicamente fascista.
> 
> il resto denota un'ignoranza del periodo francamente desolante.   e quindi non mi dilungo oltre.   ricordo solo che Benito Mussolini parte proprio dal socialismo per costruire la mistica e la prassi fascista,ma è evidente che sto parlando al muro.
> 
> ...



Gradirei ricevere argomentazioni. Il fatto che Mussolini parta come socialista non significa nulla. Il fascismo è altro, culturalmente e politicamente. D'altra parte, i militanti, in Emilia, davano bastonate agli operai e ai contadini, non di certo ai padroni. Bello il fatto che io non ho insultato, ma sono stato insultato in risposta ad un "non è veri niente".


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Gradirei ricevere argomentazioni. Il fatto che Mussolini parta come socialista non significa nulla. Il fascismo è altro, culturalmente e politicamente. D'altra parte, i militanti, in Emilia, davano bastonate agli operai e ai contadini, non di certo ai padroni. Bello il fatto che io non ho insultato, ma sono stato insultato in risposta ad un "non è veri niente".


no no.  qui chi ha affermato che il fascismo non esiste come pensiero sei tu, quindi tocca a te argomentare.

che so, prova a spiegare con parole tue e senza googlare la differenza tra il fascismo primigenio dei fasci da combattimento di piazza San Sepolcro, rapportato al fascismo come regime prima e dopo il Concordato ed infine aggiungendo qualche considerazione relativa alla RSI.

peraltro nessuno ti ha insultato.   si è detto che il POST, non il suo autore, è quanto di più fascista mai letto finora.
la differenza non è sottile.

ma rimane anche un pesante OT e quindi nel caso provvedo a spostare.


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> L'eccezione che conferma la regola, appunto. Esperimenti al limite dell'assurdo si sono sempre fatti.
> 
> Free: Per questo il panorama è desolante,* si è persa l'identitá*.


secondo me nella destra è rimasto un certo nazionalismo, che peraltro per alcuni aspetti condivido, almeno per la parte economica


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è così, perché non esistono militanti di sinistra disponibili ad alleanze anche su obiettivi limitati con l'estrema destra. E so di cosa parlo.
> Comunque odio discutere di politica qui.
> La ragazza dimostra molta fantasia amorosa,



vedi che rispondi a pere quando ti si parla di mele?   si è detto di consonanze in fase di pars destruens, non di alleanza programmatiche.    chiaro che lì emergono le divergenze.

ma sulla critica al capitalismo occidentale hai voglia a trovare assonanze tra le parti.


tornando IT, la nostra nuova amica mi sembra molto romantica, più che fantasiosa.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no.  qui chi ha affermato che il fascismo non esiste come pensiero sei tu, quindi tocca a te argomentare.
> 
> che so, prova a spiegare con parole tue e senza googlare la differenza tra il fascismo primigenio dei fasci da combattimento di piazza San Sepolcro, rapportato al fascismo come regime prima e dopo il Concordato ed infine aggiungendo qualche considerazione relativa alla RSI.
> 
> ...



Continui a dare dell'ignorante. Sulla base di? La cultura fascista si riduce a una commistione filosofica e politica che attinge dall’idealismo di Gentile, dalle teorie di Nietzsche, dalle suggestioni dannunziane. Pars destruens? Che vicinanza c'è tra la lotta di classe, la rivoluzione del proletariato che porta al superamento del capitalismo e la cosiddetta prassi fascista? Il liberale De Stefani ha governato insieme a Mussolini, del resto. Non vedo contatti, puoi spiegare (senza googlare, tanto per rispondere come i bambini di dodici anni)?


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Continui a dare dell'ignorante. Sulla base di? La cultura fascista si riduce a una commistione filosofica e politica che attinge dall’idealismo di Gentile, dalle teorie di Nietzsche, dalle suggestioni dannunziane. Pars destruens? Che vicinanza c'è tra la lotta di classe, la rivoluzione del proletariato che porta al superamento del capitalismo e la cosiddetta prassi fascista? Il liberale De Stefani ha governato insieme a Mussolini, del resto. Non vedo contatti, puoi spiegare (*senza googlare, tanto per rispondere come i bambini di dodici anni*)?



ma infatti, oh.
ma che è?
poi, chiunque pensi di applicare categorie politiche obsolete alla realtà sociale attuale è alla meglio un ingenuotto. 
per quanto riguarda gente tipo casapound userei altri termini. :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Continui a dare dell'ignorante. Sulla base di? La cultura fascista si riduce a una commistione filosofica e politica che attinge dall’idealismo di Gentile, dalle teorie di Nietzsche, dalle suggestioni dannunziane. Pars destruens? Che vicinanza c'è tra la lotta di classe, la rivoluzione del proletariato che porta al superamento del capitalismo e la cosiddetta prassi fascista? Il liberale De Stefani ha governato insieme a Mussolini, del resto. Non vedo contatti, puoi spiegare (senza googlare, tanto per rispondere come i bambini di dodici anni)?


Nietzsche col fascismo c'entra fava.     e la teoria superomistica cui fai implicitamente riferimento è il rimaneggiamento pro domo hitleriana fatta dalla sorella di Nietzsche.    

al massimo avresti dovuto citare il rapporto con la Chiesa e la cultura cattolica preconciliare prima e dopo il Concordato.
visto che il Codice Penale del 1930 di quella cultura era impregnato.

immagino che starti a ricordare di Bottai, del futurismo in pittura e letteratura, di D'Annunzio, Verga e Pirandello, dello stile architettonico, sia tempo perso.   giusto per citare le prime cose che mi vengono in mente.

io ho parlato di socialismo, non di comunismo.    con Mussolini hanno collaborato liberali, nazionalisti, socialisti.
Come Enrico Corradini, per citare uno che poi aderì al PNF.

ammesso che tu abbia mai sentito parlare di socialismo nazionale e socialismo non marxista.

ma nessuno ti dirà qualcosa se ammetti di non aver mai sentito parlare di ricchezza fondata sul lavoro e non sul capitale, quale base di partenza per la Nazione proletaria più o meno tentata dal corporativismo fascista.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nietzsche col fascismo c'entra fava.     e la teoria superomistica cui fai implicitamente riferimento è il rimaneggiamento pro domo hitleriana fatta dalla sorella di Nietzsche.
> 
> al massimo avresti dovuto citare il rapporto con la Chiesa e la cultura cattolica preconciliare prima e dopo il Concordato.
> visto che il Codice Penale del 1930 di quella cultura era impregnato.
> ...




La sorella di Nietzsche non ha rimaneggiato nulla, sei rimasto indietro. Rimando alla lettura dei libri di Ferraris, per approfondire l'argomento. Mussolini è stato un lettore attento di Nietzsche, inoltre. Tutto il resto che hai citato ed ha influenzato il fascismo, se non formato? Il futurismo è nato nel 1909, l'architettura fascista altro non è che futurista prima e razionale dopo (che tutto è tranne che un lampo di genio del fascismo). Quindi? Mi hai parlato di pars destruens, dove sta il collegamento? Oltre a darmi dell'ignorante perchè ho un'interpretazione diversa.

Edit: Pensavo stessimo parlando di comunismo, comunque.


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma infatti, oh.
> ma che è?
> poi, chiunque pensi di applicare categorie politiche obsolete alla realtà sociale attuale è alla meglio un ingenuotto.
> per quanto riguarda gente tipo casapound userei altri termini. :singleeye:


bè, almeno non mi pare che oggi ci siano amati leader, almeno in Italia (tolto Renzi, forse)
poi io ho sempre pensato che sia giusto che ciascuno difenda i propri interessi, il che dovrebbe generare un certo equilibrio sociale (si spera), sono anche favorevole alle lobby non segrete, come in USA, e non ho mai capito l'operaio che vota Berlusconi, per es.


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> bè, almeno non mi pare che oggi ci siano amati leader, almeno in Italia (tolto Renzi, forse)
> poi io ho sempre pensato che sia giusto che ciascuno difenda i propri interessi, il che dovrebbe generare un certo equilibrio sociale (si spera), sono anche favorevole alle lobby non segrete, come in USA, e non ho mai capito l'operaio che vota Berlusconi, per es.


ma certo che sono d'accordo con la difesa del proprio interesse, che poi è alla base del motivo per cui ho sempre visto in maniera sospettosa tanto l'operaio che vota berlusconi quanto l'imprenditore che si dichiara comunista :singleeye: o quel che è.
tuttavia per quello che mi riguarda sia il fascismo sia il comunismo (e anche il socialismo inteso in un certo modo) sono categorie obsolete e ormai prive di significato, poiché l'appartenenza di classe si è mescolata ad altre variabili, ad esempio quella generazionale, che rende difficile l'individuazione di interessi comuni.
è il motivo per cui io sono liberale e per la massimizzazione del diritto individuale, andandomi a delineare come di destra per chi è di sinistra e viceversa. 
anche io sono favorevole alle lobby, che sarebbero sicuramente meno torbide di altri fenomeni che abbiamo in italia, tipo il sindacalismo che assume forma clientelare ecc.


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma certo che sono d'accordo con la difesa del proprio interesse, che poi è alla base del motivo per cui ho sempre visto in maniera sospettosa tanto l'operaio che vota berlusconi quanto* l'imprenditore che si dichiara comunista* :singleeye: o quel che è.
> tuttavia per quello che mi riguarda sia il fascismo sia il comunismo (e anche il socialismo inteso in un certo modo) sono categorie obsolete e ormai prive di significato, poiché l'appartenenza di classe si è mescolata ad altre variabili, ad esempio quella generazionale, che rende difficile l'individuazione di interessi comuni.
> è il motivo per cui io sono liberale e per la massimizzazione del diritto individuale, andandomi a delineare come di destra per chi è di sinistra e viceversa.
> anche io sono favorevole alle lobby, che sarebbero sicuramente meno torbide di altri fenomeni che abbiamo in italia, tipo il sindacalismo che assume forma clientelare ecc.


a dire il vero almeno qui al nord ad es. si usava una sorta di "cura" per la classe operaia, con l'edilizia a loro dedicata che ha prodotto risultati non scadenti ma anzi rivalutati nel tempo, quindi secondo me quei vecchi imprenditori erano già orientati verso il sociale, quando lo Stato manco ci pensava...
poi secondo me se la tassazione è equa, il risultato è che chi guadagna di più contribuisce di più, quindi ben vengano i miliardari, se non protetti da leggi che permettono di evadere facilmente...insomma la teoria non è sbagliata, secondo me, è la pratica che fa acqua da tutte le parti


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> La sorella di Nietzsche non ha rimaneggiato nulla, sei rimasto indietro. Rimando alla lettura dei libri di Ferraris, per approfondire l'argomento. Mussolini è stato un lettore attento di Nietzsche, inoltre. Tutto il resto che hai citato ed ha influenzato il fascismo, se non formato? Il futurismo è nato nel 1909, l'architettura fascista altro non è che futurista prima e razionale dopo (che tutto è tranne che un lampo di genio del fascismo). Quindi? Mi hai parlato di pars destruens, dove sta il collegamento? Oltre a darmi dell'ignorante perchè ho un'interpretazione diversa.
> 
> Edit: Pensavo stessimo parlando di comunismo, comunque.


nel rosso ci sono varie sfumature e la nostra amica non ha mai detto di essere comunista, ma di sinistra, senza specificare.

di commentatori di Nietzsche ce ne sono ben più del Ferraris, in ogni senso.   e sostenere che il fascismo risenta di Nietzsche più dell'incontro col cattolicesimo tradizionale è semplicemente falso.
o quantomeno denota una non conoscenza dell'argomento.   appunto.

ti ho pure dato io il la per un'analisi delle contraddizioni tra il fascismo originario sansepolcrista ed il fascismo regime consolidato,ma non hai saputo cogliere, perchè appunto sei preda del tuo pregiudizio sul periodo.

tu non sei ignorante perchè hai un'interpretazione diversa, sei supponente perchè prima affermi che del fascismo nulla si poteva dire perchè di nulla si trattava ed invece come ora devi ammettere, da dire ce ne sta.   magari per dirne male, ma ce ne sta.

il collegamento è che il fascismo nasce come teoria e prassi politica avversa al liberalismo angloamericano, oltre che al comunismo.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma certo che sono d'accordo con la difesa del proprio interesse, che poi è alla base del motivo per cui ho sempre visto in maniera sospettosa tanto l'operaio che vota berlusconi quanto l'imprenditore che si dichiara comunista :singleeye: o quel che è.
> tuttavia per quello che mi riguarda sia il fascismo sia il comunismo (e anche il socialismo inteso in un certo modo) sono categorie obsolete e ormai prive di significato, poiché l'appartenenza di classe si è mescolata ad altre variabili, ad esempio quella generazionale, che rende difficile l'individuazione di interessi comuni.
> è il motivo per cui io sono liberale e per la massimizzazione del diritto individuale, andandomi a delineare come di destra per chi è di sinistra e viceversa.
> anche io sono favorevole alle lobby, che sarebbero sicuramente meno torbide di altri fenomeni che abbiamo in italia, tipo il sindacalismo che assume forma clientelare ecc.


le lobby infatti le hai,ma non dichiarate come negli USA e non regolate come colà.   e ne paghi le conseguenze.

di imprenditori comunisti non ho notizia.   so di imprenditori radical chic legati a triplo filo col governo.   fa lo stesso?


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> le lobby infatti le hai,ma non dichiarate come negli USA e non regolate come colà.   e ne paghi le conseguenze.
> 
> di imprenditori comunisti non ho notizia.   so di imprenditori radical chic legati a triplo filo col governo.   fa lo stesso?


parlavo di lobby dichiarate, come quelle che appunto menzionava free di tipo statunitense.
hai invece colto cosa intendevo con l'imprenditore comunista, cioè quello che si dichiara tale ma che poi è impicciato a vari livelli.

non ti seguo molto invece su tutta questa roba del fascismo, che assolutamente è stato dannosissimo per l'italia ed estremamente corrotto e che intellettualmente davvero è di una pochezza allucinante (nella sua versione odierna di casapound peggio che mai).


----------



## banshee (20 Ottobre 2015)

quoto Dalida in tutto il 3d

..comunque la nostra nuova utente si è definita "militante" che per me ha un significato ben preciso  e non è un "di sinistra" generico..


----------



## banshee (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> parlavo di lobby dichiarate, come quelle che appunto menzionava free di tipo statunitense.
> hai invece colto cosa intendevo con l'imprenditore comunista, cioè quello che si dichiara tale ma che poi è impicciato a vari livelli.
> 
> non ti seguo molto invece su tutta questa roba del fascismo, che assolutamente è stato dannosissimo per l'italia ed estremamente corrotto e che intellettualmente davvero è di una pochezza allucinante *(nella sua versione odierna di casapound peggio che mai)*.


quelli di casapound a Roma sono fieri del fascismo e dell'opera di Mussolini perchè "ha fatto l'eur ahò" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io muio dal ridere ogni volta che li ascolto in radio o li leggo su twitter


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> parlavo di lobby dichiarate, come quelle che appunto menzionava free di tipo statunitense.
> hai invece colto cosa intendevo con l'imprenditore comunista, cioè quello che si dichiara tale ma che poi è impicciato a vari livelli.
> 
> non ti seguo molto invece su tutta questa roba del fascismo, che assolutamente è stato dannosissimo per l'italia ed estremamente corrotto e che intellettualmente davvero è di una pochezza allucinante (nella sua versione odierna di casapound peggio che mai).


la versione odierna di Casapound non si rifa al pensiero fascista nè sansepolcrista nè classico nè repubblichino.
ma come il nome dice, si rifanno agli scritti di Ezra Pound, che di base è un antisemita ed un antiamericano.
li si inserisce nell'Area perchè ai tempi Pound aveva dischiarato una sua simpatia per Mussolini.

ma è come se ti dicessi che mi è simpatico che so Civati piuttosto che Alfano ed in base a quello tu mi classifichi politicamente.

libertà di pensiero, Dalida.   per me dire che il periodo fascista sia stato di una pochezza assoluta è falso e come vedi di nomi di personalità di vario tipo legato a quel periodo ne sono emerse.

se devo pensare ad un periodo di assoluta pochezza culturale,politica,etc.... mi viene in mente il nostro tempo.

voglio dire, tu oggi vedi all'orizzonte un Rocco, un Pirandello, un Marinetti o un Verga?


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> parlavo di lobby dichiarate, come quelle che appunto menzionava free di tipo statunitense.
> hai invece colto cosa intendevo con *l'imprenditore comunista, cioè quello che si dichiara tale ma che poi è impicciato a vari livelli.*
> 
> non ti seguo molto invece su tutta questa roba del fascismo, che assolutamente è stato dannosissimo per l'italia ed estremamente corrotto e che intellettualmente davvero è di una pochezza allucinante (nella sua versione odierna di casapound peggio che mai).



saprai meglio di me che con la crisi ci sono stati imprenditori che non hanno pagato iva e contributi per poter pagare gli stipendi (o almeno così hanno dichiarato in tribunale), o chi ha ipotecato beni personali per non chiudere e licenziare tutti...un po' comunisti sono


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel rosso ci sono varie sfumature e la nostra amica non ha mai detto di essere comunista, ma di sinistra, senza specificare.
> 
> di commentatori di Nietzsche ce ne sono ben più del Ferraris, in ogni senso.   e sostenere che il fascismo risenta di Nietzsche più dell'incontro col cattolicesimo tradizionale è semplicemente falso.
> o quantomeno denota una non conoscenza dell'argomento.   appunto.
> ...



Ma non è questione di commentatori, è stato dimostrato che l'opera di Nietzsche non ha subito interpolazioni da parte della sorella. Ho negato il legame con il cattolicesimo? Non credo, da nessuna parte, quindi evita l'ennesima accusa basata sul nulla. E poi ho detto che il fascismo è inconsistente, non che non ci sia nulla da dire al riguardo. Ce n'è da dire in abbondanza, sia sull'origine che sul percorso. Che sia nulla? Sì, rimane un abito realizzato con tessuti diversi, secondo un modello tutt'altro che originale.


----------



## banshee (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la versione odierna di Casapound non si rifa al pensiero fascista nè sansepolcrista nè classico nè repubblichino.
> ma come il nome dice, si rifanno agli scritti di Ezra Pound, che di base è un antisemita ed un antiamericano.
> li si inserisce nell'Area perchè ai tempi Pound aveva dischiarato una sua simpatia per Mussolini.
> 
> ...


perdonami, non so se hai mai avuto a che fare direttamente o indirettamente con appartenenti a casapound ma fidati che non sanno nemmeno chi era Ezra Pound.
soprattutto considerato il fatto che oltre che antisemita e antiamericano era anche discretamente anti fede. E i casapoundisti si professano uniti sotto la bandiera Chiesa/Famiglia/Patria.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la versione odierna di Casapound non si rifa al pensiero fascista nè sansepolcrista nè classico nè repubblichino.
> ma come il nome dice, si rifanno agli scritti di Ezra Pound, che di base è un antisemita ed un antiamericano.
> li si inserisce nell'Area perchè ai tempi Pound aveva dischiarato una sua simpatia per Mussolini.
> 
> ...



Tutti quelli che hai citato, ripeto, appartengono collateralmente al fascismo. Non sono espressione di esso. E perchè mai la nostra epoca è caratterizzata da pochezza intellettuale?


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di commentatori, è stato dimostrato che l'opera di Nietzsche non ha subito interpolazioni da parte della sorella. Ho negato il legame con il cattolicesimo? Non credo, da nessuna parte, quindi evita l'ennesima accusa basata sul nulla. E poi ho detto che il fascismo è inconsistente, non che non ci sia nulla da dire al riguardo. Ce n'è da dire in abbondanza, sia sull'origine che sul percorso. Che sia nulla? Sì, rimane un abito realizzato con tessuti diversi, secondo un modello tutt'altro che originale.


strano, perchè di questo nulla se ne parla da oltre 70 anni.....e tuttora rispettiamo delle norme concepite allora.
e non farmi ridere, per favore.    puoi dirmi che sia stato un male, ma non che non sia stata una creazione originale, perchè allora confermi di caverci capito fava.

le interpolazioni ci sono state,poche balle.   e Hitler il pensiero nietzscheano se lo è rimodellato a suo uso e consumo, non foss'altro perchè il FW è morto ben prima che ad Hitler venisse in mente il Mein Kampf.

e non ho detto che hai negato il legame col cattolicesimo.  ma lo hai omesso.   e ripeto, prendiamo il Codice Penale del 1930 e vediamo se risente più dell'influsso cattolico o più di quello nietzscheano.


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la versione odierna di Casapound non si rifa al pensiero fascista nè sansepolcrista nè classico nè repubblichino.
> ma come il nome dice, si rifanno agli scritti di Ezra Pound, che di base è un antisemita ed un antiamericano.
> li si inserisce nell'Area perchè ai tempi Pound aveva dischiarato una sua simpatia per Mussolini.
> 
> ...


non possiamo attribuire valore intellettuale ai nostri contemporanei come quello che attribuiamo a pirandello (ho preso quello che preferisco, nei confronti del quale peraltro il fascismo ha avuto un rapporto strumentale, quindi è inutile che ora si cerchi di mettergli sto cappello), saranno le generazioni future a farlo.
è anche il motivo per cui rifuggo ogni discorso tipo si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonami, non so se hai mai avuto a che fare direttamente o indirettamente con appartenenti a casapound ma fidati che non sanno nemmeno chi era Ezra Pound.
> soprattutto considerato il fatto che oltre che antisemita e antiamericano era anche discretamente anti fede. E i casapoundisti si professano uniti sotto la bandiera Chiesa/Famiglia/Patria.


lo so che non era cattolico.   beh sì con gente di CasaPound ho a che fare.   e come in tutti i consessi politici, ci sono quelli che guidano e sanno di che parlano e quelli che si fanno trascinare e vanno solo a sentire la Compagnia dell'Anello in concerto.    le proporzioni non le sto a fare, chè cambiano da posto a posto.

capita lo stesso anche nei centri sociali di sinistra.


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> saprai meglio di me che con la crisi ci sono stati imprenditori che non hanno pagato iva e contributi per poter pagare gli stipendi (*o almeno così hanno dichiarato in tribunale*), o chi ha ipotecato beni personali per non chiudere e licenziare tutti...un po' comunisti sono



ops! non poso pagare la contribuzione!

comunque citi degli esempi di solidarietà sociale che, per carità, ci sono, ma che col comunismo non c'entrano nulla (fortunatamente).
è anche il motivo per cui dicevo che è ormai difficile individuare chiaramente gli interessi comuni.
in questo caso imprenditore e operaio hanno interessi in comune.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non possiamo attribuire valore intellettuale ai nostri contemporanei come quello che attribuiamo a pirandello (ho preso quello che preferisco, nei confronti del quale peraltro il fascismo ha avuto un rapporto strumentale, quindi è inutile che ora si cerchi di mettergli sto cappello), saranno le generazioni future a farlo.
> è anche il motivo per cui rifuggo ogni discorso tipo si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.


quindi se dico che tra 30 anni Eco e Fo saranno giustamente coperti dalla polvere dell'oblio, sbaglio?


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> strano, perchè di questo nulla se ne parla da oltre 70 anni.....e tuttora rispettiamo delle norme concepite allora.
> e non farmi ridere, per favore.    puoi dirmi che sia stato un male, ma non che non sia stata una creazione originale, perchè allora confermi di caverci capito fava.
> 
> le interpolazioni ci sono state,poche balle.   e Hitler il pensiero nietzscheano se lo è rimodellato a suo uso e consumo, non foss'altro perchè il FW è morto ben prima che ad Hitler venisse in mente il Mein Kampf.
> ...



Quali sono state le interpolazioni? Nietzsche, nella Genealogia della morale, stabilisce una relazione tra il termine male e il termine nero. Affermando la cosa con forza, peraltro. Poi se ti fa sentire meglio pensala così. Allora anche Heidegger era un santo e non è mai stato antisemita. Mussolini fa più volte riferimento a Nietzsche, comunque.

Quindi, alla luce di tutti gli elementi, e si parla anche di ciò che hai citato tu, dove sta l'originalitá?


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ops! non poso pagare la contribuzione!
> 
> comunque citi degli esempi di solidarietà sociale che, per carità, ci sono,* ma che col comunismo non c'entrano nulla (fortunatamente).*
> è anche il motivo per cui dicevo che è ormai difficile individuare chiaramente gli interessi comuni.
> in questo caso imprenditore e operaio hanno interessi in comune.


ma perchè il comunismo inteso come una volta non c'è più

fischia il vento
urla la bufera
scarpe di Prada eppur bisogna andar


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che hai citato, ripeto, appartengono collateralmente al fascismo. Non sono espressione di esso. E perchè mai la nostra epoca è caratterizzata da pochezza intellettuale?


Rocco, Pirandello e Gentile collaterali?  eh?   ma stai trollando?

« Eccellenza, sento che questo è per me il momento più proprio di  dichiarare una fede nutrita e servita sempre in silenzio. Se l'E.V. mi  stima degno di entrare nel Partito Nazionale Fascista, pregerò come massimo onore tenermi il posto del più umile e obbediente gregario. Con devozione intera."

sto telegramma Pirandello lo ha scritto a Mussolini nel settembre del 1924.


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi se dico che tra 30 anni Eco e Fo saranno giustamente coperti dalla polvere dell'oblio, sbaglio?


cosa ne sappiamo.
non lo so io come non lo sai tu.
tu dici così sulla base di una tua interpretazione odierna, ma ti ricordo appunto che i contemporanei di pirandello hanno avuto nei suoi confronti dei sentimenti contrastanti e contraddittori.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Quali sono state le interpolazioni? Nietzsche, nella Genealogia della morale, stabilisce una relazione tra il termine male e il termine nero. Affermando la cosa con forza, peraltro. Poi se ti fa sentire meglio pensala così. Allora anche Heidegger era un santo e non è mai stato antisemita. Mussolini fa più volte riferimento a Nietzsche, comunque.
> 
> Quindi, alla luce di tutti gli elementi, e si parla anche di ciò che hai citato tu, dove sta l'originalitá?


o tu stai scherzando o devo preoccuparmi.    chi è che ha elaborato una teoria politica di stato etico ed organico prima del fascismo?

perchè di questo stiamo parlando.    e oltretutto hai appena dimostrato con le tue parole la forzatura del pensiero nietzscheano.   stiamo parlando del filosofo della Morte di Dio, che Mussolini conoscesse il pensiero di Nietzsche non è in discussione.   che ne abbia permeato il fascismo è tutt'altro discorso ed è prettamente falso.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Rocco, Pirandello e Gentile collaterali?  eh?   ma stai trollando?
> 
> « Eccellenza, sento che questo è per me il momento più proprio di  dichiarare una fede nutrita e servita sempre in silenzio. Se l'E.V. mi  stima degno di entrare nel Partito Nazionale Fascista, pregerò come massimo onore tenermi il posto del più umile e obbediente gregario. Con devozione intera."
> 
> sto telegramma Pirandello lo ha scritto a Mussolini nel settembre del 1924.



Ma questo cosa dimostra? Se Umberto Eco fosse iscritto al Pd potremmo dire che Umberto Eco sia un teorico del Pd? Pirandello è espressione del pensiero fascista o è una persona che ha aderito ad un partito?


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> o tu stai scherzando o devo preoccuparmi.    chi è che ha elaborato una teoria politica di stato etico ed organico prima del fascismo?
> 
> perchè di questo stiamo parlando.    e oltretutto hai appena dimostrato con le tue parole la forzatura del pensiero nietzscheano.   stiamo parlando del filosofo della Morte di Dio, che Mussolini conoscesse il pensiero di Nietzsche non è in discussione.   che ne abbia permeato il fascismo è tutt'altro discorso ed è prettamente falso.



Non è solo il filosofo della Morte di Dio, è molto altro. Che sia stato il primo esempio di stato etico ed organico? Certo, certo, una stella che brilla in Europa.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma questo cosa dimostra? Se Umberto Eco fosse iscritto al Pd potremmo dire che Umberto Eco sia un teorico del Pd? Pirandello è espressione del pensiero fascista o è una persona che ha aderito ad un partito?


ti risulta che Eco abbia mai scritto una roba simile a Renzi o a Bersani?

no, dimmi chiaramente se stai trollando chè allora mi adeguo.   perchè se dici sul serio mi devo preoccupare.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti risulta che Eco abbia mai scritto una roba simile a Renzi o a Bersani?
> 
> no, dimmi chiaramente se stai trollando chè allora mi adeguo.   perchè se dici sul serio mi devo preoccupare.



Ma l'italiano lo capisci? Ho usato il condizionale per cosa?


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Non è solo il filosofo della Morte di Dio, è molto altro. Che sia stato il primo esempio di stato etico ed organico? Certo, certo, una stella che brilla in Europa.


confondi originale con positivo.   così come ha confuso il parere sul post col parere sul forumista.

ti ho chiesto un esempio antecedente al fascismo di stato etico ed organico alternativo al sistema liberaldemocratico e al comunismo.

se ti viene in mente, bene.  altrimenti, lascia perdere.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma l'italiano lo capisci? Ho usato il condizionale per cosa?


ok stai trollando.    dillo chiaro chè la gente non ha tempo da perdere.

ti ho postato un messaggio di chiara adesione ideale di Pirandello al regime fascista e tu mi rispondi con Eco e una tua pippa mentale.

converrai che se non stai trollando, allora veramente non sai di che stai parlando.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> confondi originale con positivo.   così come ha confuso il parere sul post col parere sul forumista.
> 
> ti ho chiesto un esempio antecedente al fascismo di stato etico ed organico alternativo al sistema liberaldemocratico e al comunismo.
> 
> se ti viene in mente, bene.  altrimenti, lascia perdere.



Perchè quando parlo di cultura, tu parli di altro? Quindi nessuno ha mai teorizzato lo Stato etico prima che arrivasse il fascismo? Ok.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cosa ne sappiamo.
> non lo so io come non lo sai tu.
> tu dici così sulla base di una tua interpretazione odierna, ma ti ricordo appunto che i contemporanei di pirandello hanno avuto nei suoi confronti dei sentimenti contrastanti e contraddittori.


30 anni non sono poi tanti, ci sapremo ridire


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok stai trollando.    dillo chiaro chè la gente non ha tempo da perdere.
> 
> ti ho postato un messaggio di chiara adesione ideale di Pirandello al regime fascista e tu mi rispondi con Eco e una tua pippa mentale.
> 
> converrai che se non stai trollando, allora veramente non sai di che stai parlando.



Adesione ideale significa che Pirandello, a fascismo fatto, ha aderito. Non è espressione diretta del fascismo. Ok?


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok stai trollando.    dillo chiaro chè la gente non ha tempo da perdere.
> 
> ti ho postato un messaggio di chiara adesione ideale di Pirandello al regime fascista e tu mi rispondi con Eco e una tua pippa mentale.
> 
> converrai che se non stai trollando, allora veramente non sai di che stai parlando.


perplè, mi pare che stai trollando tu con questa storia di pirandello.
sei informato, quindi sai bene che il fascismo finì per censurare e sorvegliare pirandello, peraltro morto prima ancora che scoppiasse la guerra. :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Perchè quando parlo di cultura, tu parli di altro? Quindi nessuno ha mai teorizzato lo Stato etico prima che arrivasse il fascismo? Ok.


perchè E' cultura anche l'elaborazione teorica e la realizzazione pratica di un progetto politico ideale.

se ammetti che il fascismo è stato il primo movimento politico a teorizzare e realizzare un dato progetto, ammetti la sua originalità.

molto semplice.


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> 30 anni non sono poi tanti, ci sapremo ridire


personalmente non conosco affatto l'opera di fo (che tuttavia ha vinto il nobl come, guarda un po', pirandello ) né mi sento in grado di valutarla in nessun modo.
pe quanto riguarda eco, penso che nel campo della semiotica resterà un nome importante anche fra trent'anni.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè E' cultura anche l'elaborazione teorica e la realizzazione pratica di un progetto politico ideale.
> 
> se ammetti che il fascismo è stato il primo movimento politico a teorizzare e realizzare un dato progetto, ammetti la sua originalità.
> 
> molto semplice.



Se mettiamo nella pentola tutto indistintamente, allora ogni cosa è lecita. Jobs e Zuckemberg visionari perchè hanno realizzato idee di altri.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Adesione ideale significa che Pirandello, a fascismo fatto, ha aderito. Non è espressione diretta del fascismo. Ok?


sì certo.  Pirandello un giorno si sveglia e manda un telegramma a Mussolini perchè gli gira così.  certo.  certo.

già detto lascia perdere, vero?



Dalida ha detto:


> perplè, mi pare che stai trollando tu con questa storia di pirandello.
> sei informato, quindi sai bene che il fascismo finì per censurare e sorvegliare pirandello, peraltro morto prima ancora che scoppiasse la guerra. :singleeye:


e questo dovrebbe dimostrare che Pirandello non aderì convintamente al fascismo già nel 1924?

al massimo dimostra quello che ho tentato inutilmente di far capire a Domhet.  ovvero che il regime da piazza San Sepolcro al 25 luglio ha avuto una sua parabola.    che puoi benissimo giudicare nefasta.

ma che non puoi bollare come nulla.   perchè 22 anni di nulla non esistono proprio.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> personalmente non conosco affatto l'opera di fo (che tuttavia ha vinto il nobl come, guarda un po', pirandello ) né mi sento in grado di valutarla in nessun modo.
> pe quanto riguarda eco, penso che nel campo della semiotica resterà un nome importante anche fra trent'anni.


dopo il Nobel ad Obama mi permetto di dissentire sul valore del premio, ormai.


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *perchè E' cultura anche l'elaborazione teorica e la realizzazione pratica di un progetto politico ideale.*
> 
> se ammetti che il fascismo è stato il primo movimento politico a teorizzare e realizzare un dato progetto, ammetti la sua originalità.
> 
> molto semplice.


e come no.
perplè, dai.
mussolini è il prototipo del politico opportunista italiano, quale progetto ideale, pronto a voltarsi e rivoltarsi a seconda delle esigenze, facendo larghissimo uso di corruzione e tangenti, tanto per non citare la violenza.


----------



## Dalida (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questo dovrebbe dimostrare che Pirandello non aderì convintamente al fascismo già nel 1924?
> 
> al massimo dimostra quello che ho tentato inutilmente di far capire a Domhet.  ovvero che il regime da piazza San Sepolcro al 25 luglio ha avuto una sua parabola.    che puoi benissimo giudicare nefasta.
> 
> ma che non puoi bollare come nulla.   perchè 22 anni di nulla non esistono proprio.


dimostra una grande inconsapevolezza da parte di pirandello, che pensa un po', come contemporaneo del fascismo non avrebbe mai potuto valutarlo come lo valutiamo noi adesso, nonostante fosse intelligentissimissimo.
pure fo d'altronde aderì alla repubblica di salò e guardalo ora.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo.  Pirandello un giorno si sveglia e manda un telegramma a Mussolini perchè gli gira così.  certo.  certo.
> 
> già detto lascia perdere, vero?
> 
> ...



Ripeto, capisci l'italiano? Conosci la differenza tra "teorico di x" e "persona che aderisce a x". Poi guarda, tra le altre cose, la promulgazione delle leggi razziali non fa che confermare la tendenza al trasformismo culturale del fascismo.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Se mettiamo nella pentola tutto indistintamente, allora ogni cosa è lecita. Jobs e Zuckemberg visionari perchè hanno realizzato idee di altri.


ti ho chiesto più volte di citare un esempio antecedente di stato organico di stile fascista.   non lo hai fatto, nè potevi farlo, perchè prima del fascismo, un modello di stile fascista non esisteva.

Apple ed il faccialibro c'entrano fava.    così come il discorso di Nietzsche.

nessuno ti vuol far ammettere che il fascismo sia una cosa buona.   ma negare che sia una idea originale è francamente ridicolo.

e non mi venire a dire che c'erano le ispirazioni e blablablabla.   perchè allora anche comunismo e democrazia liberale sono pensieri derivati da idee preesistenti.

l'originalità sta appunto nel trarre del nuovo dal già conosciuto. è   più chiaro adesso?


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ripeto, capisci l'italiano? Conosci la differenza tra "teorico di x" e "persona che aderisce a x". Poi guarda, tra le altre cose, la promulgazione delle leggi razziali non fa che confermare la tendenza al trasformismo culturale del fascismo.


e quindi?    l'unico teorico del fascismo è stato Mussolini stesso.   Pirandello vi aderì perchè vi si riconosceva, come altre personalità di vari ambiti culturali.

poi la tua capacità di svicolare è degna di un'anguilla elettrica.    te l'ho citata io la trasformazione del fascismo da movimento rivoluzionario a regime.

non è che se ora mi citi le leggi razziali o le leggi fascistissime dimostri qualcosa.   tranne che non stiamo parlando di un nulla, ma di un qualcosa.

negativo quanto vuoi,ma di un qualcosa.   ed era questa la mia contestazione iniziale.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ho chiesto più volte di citare un esempio antecedente di stato organico di stile fascista.   non lo hai fatto, nè potevi farlo, perchè prima del fascismo, un modello di stile fascista non esisteva.
> 
> Apple ed il faccialibro c'entrano fava.    così come il discorso di Nietzsche.
> 
> ...



Ti devo citare chi? I miliardi di stronzi che hanno teorizzato lo Stato etico? Sono esempi, e come tali non devono essere uguali a ciò di cui sono esempio, no? Mi riferisco ai nomi detti. Nietzsche ha influenzato un po' tutto il novecento, quindi? Ah, il comunismo nasce dalla produzione intellettuale di Marx ed Engels, che sicuramente hanno intercettato pensieri da sempre presenti, ma che non hanno mai preso concetti nella mischia per mascherare il nulla. Perchè il fascismo si riduce ad autoritarismo, tutto il resto è apparenza.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ti devo citare chi? I miliardi di stronzi che hanno teorizzato lo Stato etico? Sono esempi, e come tali non devono essere uguali a ciò di cui sono esempio, no? Mi riferisco ai nomi detti. Nietzsche ha influenzato un po' tutto il novecento, quindi? Ah, il comunismo nasce dalla produzione intellettuale di Marx ed Engels, che sicuramente hanno intercettato pensieri da sempre presenti, ma che non hanno mai preso concetti nella mischia per mascherare il nulla. Perchè il fascismo si riduce ad autoritarismo, tutto il resto è apparenza.


un mucchio di parole per non ammettere che hai scritto una belinata.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quindi?    l'unico teorico del fascismo è stato Mussolini stesso.   Pirandello vi aderì perchè vi si riconosceva, come altre personalità di vari ambiti culturali.
> 
> poi la tua capacità di svicolare è degna di un'anguilla elettrica.    te l'ho citata io la trasformazione del fascismo da movimento rivoluzionario a regime.
> 
> ...



Non è che se me l'hai citata te allora siamo a posto. C'è sempre un qualcosa, bisogna solo vedere se questo qualcosa non sia uno specchietto per le allodole. Per la domanda, quindi? Quindi Pirandello non ha contribuito alla formazione di questa inedita teoria fascista.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Non è che se me l'hai citata te allora siamo a posto. C'è sempre un qualcosa, bisogna solo vedere se questo qualcosa non sia uno specchietto per le allodole. Per la domanda, quindi? Quindi Pirandello non ha contribuito alla formazione di questa inedita teoria fascista.


se c'è un qualcosa, allora non è un nulla.   finalmente lo hai ammesso.   grazie.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se c'è un qualcosa, allora non è un nulla.   finalmente lo hai ammesso.   grazie.



Ma ammesso cosa? Anche il peggiore dei contraffattori ci mette del suo nel lavoro che fa. Questo significa che il suo lavoro sia apprezzabile per originalitá?


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma ammesso cosa? Anche il peggiore dei contraffattori ci mette del suo nel lavoro che fa. Questo significa che il suo lavoro sia apprezzabile per originalitá?


no  svicolare.

hai sostenuto che il fascismo fosse un nulla.   ora ammetti che è un qualcosa. certo di negativo,criticabile, vergognoso, come ti pare.

ma è un qualcosa che peraltro ha informato di sè l'Italia per oltre 20 anni e che come vedi fa discutere ancora a oltre 70 anni dalla sua conclusione.

la belinata che hai scritto sta in questo.   se poi vuoi discutere del valore della parabola fascista, ok.

ma è altro tema e conferma che non stiamo parlando del nulla.

anche perchè forse non ci hai mai fatto caso, ma ad esempio la definizione di omicidio è rimasta tale e quale dal 1930.
e fidati che ci sono stati reggimenti di giuristi che hanno analizzato e commentato quella norma.
nessuno ha mai elaborato una definizione più efficace ed efficiente.

capirai bene che per un nulla non è male


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no  svicolare.
> 
> hai sostenuto che il fascismo fosse un nulla.   ora ammetti che è un qualcosa. certo di negativo,criticabile, vergognoso, come ti pare.
> 
> ...



E tu, invece di rispondere con questi toni, hai preferito ribadire la mia presunta ignoranza. Rimango comunque in disaccordo. L'esempio che porti è fuorviante, perchè il problema sta a monte.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> E tu, invece di rispondere con questi toni, hai preferito ribadire la mia presunta ignoranza. Rimango comunque in disaccordo. L'esempio che porti è fuorviante, perchè il problema sta a monte.


se mi si riduce la questione destra-sinistra a canne e spranghe non posso che rilevare l'ignoranza della questione.

che non è presunta ma oggettiva.

il fatto che tu sia in disaccordo non è un problema.    non è una gara a chi piscia più lontano.


----------



## Domhet (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se mi si riduce la questione destra-sinistra a canne e spranghe non posso che rilevare l'ignoranza della questione.
> 
> che non è presunta ma oggettiva.
> 
> il fatto che tu sia in disaccordo non è un problema.    non è una gara a chi piscia più lontano.



Ma dove ho ridotto la questione a canne e spranghe? Bah. Sono ignorante, ok.


----------



## spleen (20 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no  svicolare.
> 
> hai sostenuto che il fascismo fosse un nulla.   ora ammetti che è un qualcosa. certo di negativo,criticabile, vergognoso, come ti pare.
> 
> ...


Già ma Mussolini che si assumeva dentro un' aula parlamentare la piena responsabilità del delitto Matteotti non mi sembra sia stato perseguito.
Scusate se mi intrometto, secondo me il giudizio sul fascismo è gia stato dato dalla Storia, si potrebbe parlare per giorni interi di cio che è stato, personalmente mi bastano i ricordi di chi lo ha vissuto in prima persona.
Trovo personalmente poco utile assumere modelli del secolo scorso, sia di sinistra che di destra, le sfide politiche che ci aspettano per il futuro temo siano altre.
Preferisco comunque vivere dentro una imperfetta e sporca democrazia, non conosco dittature prospere, siano esse motivate dall' integralismo religioso o ideologico.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Già ma Mussolini che si assumeva dentro un' aula parlamentare la piena responsabilità del delitto Matteotti non mi sembra sia stato perseguito.
> Scusate se mi intrometto, secondo me il giudizio sul fascismo è gia stato dato dalla Storia, si potrebbe parlare per giorni interi di cio che è stato, personalmente mi bastano i ricordi di chi lo ha vissuto in prima persona.
> Trovo personalmente poco utile assumere modelli del secolo scorso, sia di sinistra che di destra, le sfide politiche che ci aspettano per il futuro temo siano altre.
> Preferisco comunque vivere dentro una imperfetta e sporca democrazia, non conosco dittature prospere, siano esse motivate dall' integralismo religioso o ideologico.


il delitto Matteotti è antecedente al 1930.   e sai benissimo che una prova certa del suo coinvolgimento non si è mai trovata.

l'ultima tua frase è teoricamente perfetta.    il problema è che ho dubbi sempre maggiori sul fatto di vivere in democrazia e non in burocrazia.


----------

